
Google stands to lose up to $4.3B in UK privacy suit - spacemanspiffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-sued-by-uk-privacy-group-representing-4-4-million-iphone-users/
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17119938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17119938)

